# lgb spreewald not smoking



## TTPM314 (Dec 22, 2012)

my lgb spreewald is not smoking...any suggestions?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, describe what measures you have taken to try to get it to smoke. 

Describe the power pack and anything else that might help people help you. 

greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Spreeworld?? There is a 4 or 5 digit number on the bottom that starts with a 2. This will help us identify the electronics in the various models. 

Oldest LGB engines had a smoke switch in the front of the boiler, others had the switch at the firebox. 

Most of the time it is the smoke unit, however the pins on the end of the smoke unit wires can spread and can cause poor contact at the board where they plug in. 

What color are the smoke unit wires.... black/white is 5 volt, 2 whites are 24 volts and brown/yellow are 18 volts.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello TTPM- 

There is not a smoke switch on thse locos, the three position switch is as follows: off, power only to smoke and lights, power to motor, smoke and lights. 

Also, all the Spreewald(en) loks used the 5V units from the first 2074D model to the last LGB made units (22741) with DCC sockets. 

A few things.... 

Smoke fluid, including the LGB blue stuff will go "bad" over time on the shelf. If you have older fluid that may be the issue. If you have other LGB locos that smoke fine with the same fluid, that is not the issue. 

Second, I have two LGB 5V smoking locomotives, a late German production LGB Spreewald included, that have never smoked well at all, but yet others that will run you out of the house. 

Years ago when people actually posted technical stuff here, there was a discussion that some of the boards were not putting out the full five volts and/or that the Seuthe units were actually happier with about 6V output. 

Finally, these units do not liked to be overfilled, make sure that you do not fill it to the top, keep it filled a few MM below the top of the wick. It can be hard to see, one suggestion is to pop the top out of the smokestack so you can see in the unit, it is an internal press fit. 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank/medien.nsf/medien/01379AA53099250805256B64006AE8D4/$FILE/22741_012003.pdf


----------

